# Laser Hair Removal is Safe in Pregnancy?



## Karlyn Deraney (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

I am two months pregnant lady. Actually, I have some hairs on chin and face and to remove them I always take laser hair removal session from my dermatologist but due to pregnancy, my husband is not allowing me for this treatment.

According to him, it could be dangerous for the health of our baby. Do you think laser treatment for hair removal is not safe? Secondly, I don't want to remove them via threading. Is there any alternative method? I have also allergy from waxing.


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

Yeah it might affect your child. Hair waxing is the best option for you.


----------



## PriyaIndian (Aug 21, 2018)

*Sugar Wax*

I wouldn't use laser hair removal if I were you. If you are sensitive to waxing you can opt for threading, or even better, sugar waxing. It takes time to learn the technique, I nailed it the third time around for example. But once you do try it, you will not want to go back to chemical wax. Sugar wax is homemade from sugar and lemon, so I doubt you are allergic to that. There are plenty of Youtube videos to show you how to make it.

On the website I run, theindianrose, we are writing a lot about natural ways to get rid of facial hair, it might be worth having a look.

Alternatively, you can look for a sugar wax professional in your area but that might be expensive.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

better not to risk


----------



## heychica (Oct 20, 2018)

*it is not safe*

As far as I see it is not safe, you can follow the blog to know more
baohaspa.com


----------



## lindagibson (Oct 23, 2018)

As far as I know, it's not good to have laser treatment when you are pregnant because the risk is too high.


----------



## bookings (4 mo ago)

I agree with the comments here. I would not do it while pregnant as there just isn't enough research on it. 
Once you are ready for it, I run a clinic in Toronto that provides unlimited sessions for one fixed-price. This way you never have to worry about paying more for added sessions. 
Toronto Laser Hair Removal


----------



## Balerenes (Apr 19, 2021)

It is even safer than regular depilation, of course for the skin, and it does not affect the health itself, so use it to your health.


----------



## GoLaser (4 mo ago)

Hi Karlyn, I am a mom and I actually own a laser hair removal clinic in Toronto called GoLaser. Our policy is not to treat anyone while pregnant or breastfeeding - not necessarily because it is unsafe but rather because there is not enough research out there to prove that it is safe. For that reason we always err on the side of caution and advise not to treat while pregnant or breastfeeding. Hope that helps!  - Monica


----------



## Wedy5296 (4 mo ago)

I am doing professional laser hair removal equipment, we do not recommend any laser hair removal during pregnancy, because the laser will traditionally cause your skin to react to your blood or other substances, which may affect your BaBy.
When the laser works on your body, the body produces a series of hormones to help the body achieve balance, which may rob you of some of your body's energy and nutrients. In conclusion, please do not have laser hair removal during pregnancy.


----------

